# Mod Mom Furniture Raffle for Haiti Relief



## Kiersten (May 26, 2008)

Hi Lumberjocks!

I just wanted to let you all know about a raffle I'm holding to raise money for the Red Cross and their efforts in Haiti. I designed and built a keepsake box the other night and am raffling it off. Tickets are only $10 and they're super easy to buy. All proceeds go to Red Cross.

Check out www.modmomfurniture.blogspot.com for all the details. Thanks to a few of my Lumberjock friends who've already donated!!


----------



## Kiersten (May 26, 2008)

I just noticed the link wasn't working so I changed it. It's all good now! http://www.modmomfurniture.blogspot.com


----------



## N225095 (Jan 20, 2010)

I love how your pieces are different.. theyre all very beautiful.


----------



## Kiersten (May 26, 2008)

Thanks N225095!!


----------

